# April 2017 Pass Rate



## Rew10 (Jun 13, 2017)

NCEES posted the April 2017 SE Pass Rates:  http://ncees.org/engineering/se/


Pass rates


The following pass rates are from the April 2017 exam administration and reflect the percentage of examinees who attained acceptable results by component. To pass the SE exam, acceptable results must be attained on both components.


Exam


First-time takers


 


  Repeat takers


 


                                                    


Volume


Pass rate


Volume


Pass rate


SE Lateral Forces Bridges


52


25%                     


56


23%


SE Lateral Forces Buildings


325


38%


245


25%


SE Vertical Forces Bridges


52


71%


31


32%


SE Vertical Forces Buildings


388


51%


208


39%


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 13, 2017)

Interesting. Vertical bridges first time takers continues to improve with repeat takers about the same over the last year.

Lateral bridges is roughly unchanged.

Vertical buildings is more or less unchanged, slight improvement on the repeat takers passing rate.

Lateral buildings of April 2016 appears to have been a fluke (50% pass rate for 1st timers, 37% for repeat) as we've had almost the same passing rates 2 exams in a row now and it's back at it's historic levels.

Overall it looks like this exam is still as difficult as ever to pass with a 30 - 40 % success rate. Assuming most engineers taking this are studying hard and are good engineers that's scary that this is still an exam that most engineers will fail at least one part at least once, if not multiple times.


----------

